

Ask HN: What's the status of your MVP for the "Launch an app" month? - Timothee

(see this discussion http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1857136)<p>A bunch of HN users have committed to launch an MVP by the end of November. Are you on track? Have you launched yet? Please share your status and your app here.
======
Timothee
(clicky link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1857136>)

I'll start: well, it didn't go very well... From the start, I couldn't fully
commit because I knew November would be busy for me. And it has been. So I did
some, but not enough for an MVP.

For my defense, I bought a house this month :) (I also started with the new-
to-me Ruby-on-Rails, so, much time was spent on the learning part)

I'm still planning on working on what I had planned, if anything because I'll
use it. It'll be more of a little tool than an app and I know I won't be
charging for it though. (hosting most likely provided by Heroku, unless
success, high bandwidth and high usage surprisingly knock at my door)

